# Saying Hi



## rustynuts (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi all,

Happy New Year to all here, I think this is the right place to introduce myself but if not I am sure someone can put me right.

I am new to smoking and solid fuel BBQing as I have been using a Weber gas one for the past couple of years, just treated myself to a BigGreenEgg and a skip load of extras to make life easier.

I am on the south coast my name is Michael I am creeping up on 58 and I have various hobbies that I am sure are only interesting to me.

I think that covers most things so now just waiting for a break in the weather to get started.

Regards

Michael


----------



## wade (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi Michael - Happy new year and welcome to the forum

I am 56 and still enjoying it as a hobby - there are a lot more of us in the UK who enjoy it than many people realise... I hope that a few of us can get together sometime in 2014 to share experiences.

Wade


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome Michael.  Happy New Year.  You are in the RIGHT place.  Many members; like Wade, know their stuff.  Some are just starting to learn but are coming on fast.  If you have a question just start a thread.  We will do our best.

Hello Wade.  I have been giving a get-together some thought.  Sounds great to me.  Maybe we can organise one when the weather gets to looking better.

Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello Michael

Welcome to the group - I've really found the information here invaluable and has saved me making really silly mistakes - i've succesfully done Pulled pork and Ribs in my smoker but have also adapted these for cooking in the oven over the winter .

Can't wait till I can get out there again

Mark


----------



## smokin monkey (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi Micheal, welcome to the group!

I am new to this myself, and have received some great advise so far!

Just ask a question and it will be answered! 

Smokin Monkey


----------



## smokerpaul (Jan 5, 2014)

hi michael

welcome to the group ,if  you are unsure of anything then please don't be afraid to ask there are some very experienced smokers on here and they will steer you in the right direction


----------

